
Please Scan My Towel: How I turned my hotel towel into my RSA conference badge - wolframio
http://jerrygamblin.com/2016/03/01/please-scan-my-towel/?platform=hootsuite
======
detaro
From the manufacturer of the tags:

 _Target Applications_

    
    
      * Electronic ticketing in public transport    
      * Road tolling    
      * Airline tickets    
      * Access control    
      * Multiple applications
    

Do these have additional security features that the badge didn't use?

------
sbierwagen
It says "how" but it doesn't actually provide any technical details at all.

------
baldgeek
Like the punch line at the end. :)

